# Don't know what do any more.



## mylife (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, this is a long story and I tried to save a lot of details.
Please read it and help me make the right decision.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

You are the only one who can make a decision. 
What I don't understand is why you let her go when you still love her? She let you go, to marry someone else so you could have what you wanted; a child, your own child. But what you did was you found another girlfriend and you wanted her just as a girlfriend. Why you freaked out when you learned that she got pregnant? This is what you wanted. This was the reason that you left your wife. Wasn't it?
What you did, you put yourself in this nonsense situation.
Now you have two girlfriends and no kids. I don't get it!
You have to stay way from both of them for a while. You have to understand what you really want. 
Adoption was not an option for you?


----------



## mylife (Feb 27, 2010)

Deb,

Thanks for your reply. 
I know I did miss up big time.
Just for clarification, I only have one GF. she is the same one I have been since my wife moved out of the house.
She is the one that got pregnant.
I'm weak and angry on my self. My wife has been the victim of all of this. She has been loyal and she still loves me. 
I know that I do love her. I just can't perform with her. I just feel down when she asks for it and I can't do it. 
in the other hand I function like a normal person with my GF.

I don't know any more.
I'm lost and I'm seeking some words of wisdom.


----------

